# Resident cat having accidents since new puppy



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

From the moment I got my cat (at 8 weeks) she was using her litter box and has never had an accident. 
Until last night.
I woke-up to a puddle next to my bed. My puppy is crated at night and she has free roam, so the culprit was obvious. 
Has this happened to any one? Any solutions?

Dog: 11 weeks, Chihuahua, male
Cat: 1 year, Siamese mix, female 
How they interact:
At first she was terrified of him and we had to move her litter box and food into a different room than where his crate was. He likes to chase her and she either runs and jumps up high or sometimes she swats him on the head. When he is tired they both sort of roam the living room and she watches him from afar. 

After I found the puddle I moved her litter box and food back into the room where the puppy's crate is.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Normally cats not using their litterbox is either due to a medical problem or high levels of stress. (or something they dislike about the box/litter, but since she's used it before I don't presume that's an issue)

Presuming it isn't medical... Is it possible to put her things in an area where the dog can't get to? Maybe gate off a room so she can be dog-free when she wants to be? Is it possible to keep her box where it was and put the puppy crate/stuff somewhere else? She might feel less stressed if her space stays as much the same as possible.


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

ireth0 said:


> Normally cats not using their litterbox is either due to a medical problem or high levels of stress. (or something they dislike about the box/litter, but since she's used it before I don't presume that's an issue)
> 
> Presuming it isn't medical... Is it possible to put her things in an area where the dog can't get to? Maybe gate off a room so she can be dog-free when she wants to be? Is it possible to keep her box where it was and put the puppy crate/stuff somewhere else? She might feel less stressed if her space stays as much the same as possible.


I was wondering if it may have been a marking thing, but stress makes sense too. 
The puppy only has access to one room, while she has access to all. She easily jumps over the gates blocking off the dog, but often enters his area only to be chased around. 
It would be a bit of a hassle to relocate the puppy at this point, but I suppose if it happens again I could consider it. 
I have him in my computer area, so I can keep an eye on him during the day.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Yea, cats tend to hate change so if the area that was previously very much 'hers' now has the puppy in it I can see how she'd be quite thrown off.

I wouldn't suspect marking, personally.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Cat pee smells very different from dog pee. If you are sure it was your cat, then I would go for a vet checkup. Cats not going to the litter box usually is indicative of a health problem.

After you cross out any medical problems, then I would maybe suspect marking... but yeah, things like FLUTD can be triggered by stress (i.e. the Chihuahua), so it can very easily be something medical.

Let us know how she does!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Cats hate hate HATE change, and a puppy is a pretty big change. Try to keep everything as familiar as possible for her. 

First the obvious---is she spayed? A cat in heat will pee all over to attract the boys. But being a Siamese, I think you'd know if she's in heat . 

If she is spayed, have the vet run a urinalysis. Stress can cause a cystitis flare-up, and that hurts!


----------



## BellsAndBeans (Jun 13, 2013)

I went through the same exact thing with my cats when I brought home my puppy last year. Don't get mad at the cat  She is just stressed, and I'm positive you can get the unwanted peeing to stop ASAP. 
In my situation my male was terrified to walk past or be in the same room as the puppy. (puppy would chase him also)

So I went to wallyworld and bought 3 cheap and cheesey baby gates for $8bucks each and cut a cat sized pass through hole in them. I strategically set them up through the house giving the cats safe easy passage to their favorite rooms. Also my cats safe place has always been the bedroom. So I put a baby gate in there for them as well as added a second cat box and feeding station in the master bath. (temporarly) So they had their own little safe puppy free zone. 

As you know they say you should sleep near the pup for bonding reasons so I stayed in the living room next to her kennel. For 3 months also (yes total PITA) but in the end it was SO worth it. The unwanted potty accidents stopped immediately. We slowly introduced the pup to the cats over the next period of time we moved her kennel in the bedroom but left the gate up in the bathroom for an easily accesable potty zone. And now 1 year latter, we have ZERO potty accidents and a happy family pack. We all sleep in the same bed together, Cats, pup and us. Though beware, there is hardly any room in bed for the humans. 

Give them time, they will learn and adapt. Good luck!


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

Willowy said:


> Cats hate hate HATE change, and a puppy is a pretty big change. Try to keep everything as familiar as possible for her.
> 
> First the obvious---is she spayed? A cat in heat will pee all over to attract the boys. But being a Siamese, I think you'd know if she's in heat .
> 
> If she is spayed, have the vet run a urinalysis. Stress can cause a cystitis flare-up, and that hurts!


Yes she is spayed. 
She doesn't seem like she is in pain, we are going to see our vet on Monday for her.
I read it could be a jealously.
She peed again today while the three of us were in the living room and I was practicing 'sit' with the puppy.
Hopefully she'll adjust soon.



BellsAndBeans said:


> I went through the same exact thing with my cats when I brought home my puppy last year. Don't get mad at the cat  She is just stressed, and I'm positive you can get the unwanted peeing to stop ASAP.
> In my situation my male was terrified to walk past or be in the same room as the puppy. (puppy would chase him also)
> 
> So I went to wallyworld and bought 3 cheap and cheesey baby gates for $8bucks each and cut a cat sized pass through hole in them. I strategically set them up through the house giving the cats safe easy passage to their favorite rooms. Also my cats safe place has always been the bedroom. So I put a baby gate in there for them as well as added a second cat box and feeding station in the master bath. (temporarly) So they had their own little safe puppy free zone.
> ...


How long did it take for your cat to adjust to your puppy? 
She has a lot of puppy free area, but it seems like it's not enough for her. I'm hoping this will pass soon. 
My cat and I are very close, she follows me everywhere I go and we sleep together. This however causes issues when I'm playing and training with the puppy. 
She peed again when the three of us were in the living room while I was practicing 'sit' with the puppy.


----------



## BellsAndBeans (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh she's MAAADD. I actually had 3 cats when we got Bells. One would come and stare at her, the other would attack when she had the chance and the third our 3 leg boy just freaked out, avoided the pup at all costs and had potty issues untill i put a box near him. He spent the first 3 months in total fear, I bought some faramone spray but it didn't seem to help. We made sure to give him special attention and time multiple times a day. By month 5 he started sneaking around the pup and entering the same room. Now at 10 months he sleeps in bed next to the dog, walks past him (hissing of course) will eat and drink out of the dog bowl etc. They will never be friends, but we have created a new norm where everyone is included and tolerant of each other. We also got a kitten for the puppy in dec, which took tons of pressure off all the cats. The pup was finally able to be close, smell and "taste" a cat safely taking her attention off the adult cats. Now the kitten and puppy ARE BFFs for life.


----------

